# Tourny Day Outlook



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never been one to put any faith in a ten day forecast, but it looks like we may be getting wet next Saturday. Weather is really pissing me off this spring! Oh well...we might just have to suck it up next week fellas. We'll see.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that and actually got happy, I love fishing in less than desirable weather!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Some of my best days of fishing are in the rain!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopefully it'll be good I think Ima be goin either way


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not worried about fishing in the weather...it's the weigh-in. Whole lotta people standing around in the rain lol. We've been fortunate these past years. Even on the bad day a couple years back, the rain actually held away from shoreline park. Hopefully it'll be all good.

I actually kinda hope for crappy weather on tourny day anyways, just to cut down the boat traffic. Either way, I'll damn sure have my game on


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Tourney Forecast*

The forecast is looking really terrible...for any fish near my kayak!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With winds blowing pretty hard out of the S-SE all week its looking like its going to be pretty rough for us Offshore guys.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

This weekend and most of next week look awesome! Kill some fish!


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

I feel I need to point out the irony of some of you guys borderline complaining about getting wet..on a KAYAK!! LMFAO! Y'all are funny. Me, I plan on getting wet either way. Bring on the weather! Let's do this!

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Try surf launching like it was last sunday. Ended up soaking wet. Drug all my crap to the truck and went back for the yak. Saw something yellow floating about 20yds out. My pelican box was not in the yak. So great. I went for a swim. :thumbup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Watch This said:


> I feel I need to point out the irony of some of you guys borderline complaining about getting wet..on a KAYAK!! LMFAO! Y'all are funny. Me, I plan on getting wet either way. Bring on the weather! Let's do this!
> 
> Manda
> Team Tandem Terror


Lmao! Actually, it looks like I'm the only one complaining...I was more complaining about the weather in general lately though. I'm just pissed that winter stuck around so long...and I just felt like giving y'all a little cry-babying this morning  There is still NO bait at any of my best spots. I'll be scuttling my plans and following my nose next week I think. Heeeeeeere fishy fishy fishy...gotcha!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Good thing us peoples from Canada are born waterproof! Have fun getting wet!!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I will not be fishing the tourney but I will be fishing. Here is my thinking. Since I am not tourney fishing I have a much better chance to land a stud Cobia. Why? Because that is how my luck rolls!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I hate fishing in the rain. I hate even more rough surf and loosing gear. Im hoping to have a PA by then too, should make an interesting day breaking in a new PA in some rough surf.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Weather people are always wrong, could be a beautiful day and flat seas.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

With it being 8 days away still I don't trust them, I won't count them as close to right until maybe 2 days away


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

No worries, yet. Plenty of time for weather to improve or not. We have fished in worse... 

And the tournament committee always has the option of going Sunday if absolutely necessary. Don't see that happening. We will give away all of the prizes regardless.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

The fish are already wet! Lol! It will be fun.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason Cooper - why are you going to be fishing and not fishing in the tournament? That borders on anti-social...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

FLSalomon said:


> Jason Cooper - why are you going to be fishing and not fishing in the tournament? That borders on anti-social...


Last weekend in April I will be at Boggs and Boulders Friday Saturday and Sunday and need to save money for that. In addition I wont be able to make the captains meeting or weigh in due to work. Believe me I wanted to register and fish, just its too many complications.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Already looking better. TWC is showing a storm on Fri, then a nice 76 degree day on Sat, with light winds. Who knows though.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Good positive input Sir! I'm still thinking of a plan........ other than catch fish!

-J


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

weather channel 10 day outlook looks pretty good now. It will change several times before next Saturday...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I just can't wait! Rain or shine, I'm bubbling with anticipation! I sure hope there's some kings out there. I gotta feelin there's gonna be a smoker run next week. I'm torn between in/offshore now, with my usual spring spots holding no bait yet. I just don't know lol. 

ONE MORE WEEK Y'ALL!!!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I like a little weather. I won second place a few years back when offshore was cancelled due to stormy weather. Rain or shine, I'm there.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well...when I posted this thread yesterday, it was 60% thunderstorms Thursday-sunday next week. Now, it says 0% chance on Saturday lol. Why do they even bother with a ten day forecast? Why do I even bother looking at it lol? Sorry for the pessimism yesterday morning fellas. I'm still pissed at this spring's weather tho...for such a warm winter, it sure is a cold spring.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

I won second place Redfish one year in terrible weather and almost sank my kayak. If it gets really bad maybe we can have a submarine category. Besides, this is Florida and if you don't like the weather now just wait a couple hours.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Foulhook said:


> I won second place Redfish one year in terrible weather and almost sank my kayak. If it gets really bad maybe we can have a submarine category. Besides, this is Florida and if you don't like the weather now just wait a couple hours.


I have to disagree. The weather has been CRAP for the last two month! :thumbdown:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Bring on the weather jack! Ive always got my rain gear with me and a stake out pole so bring on the 20mph winds and rain baby cant be worse than the panama city IFA last year anyway!


----------



## TreyBama15 (Mar 3, 2013)

forecast is improving, sort of. looks like rain friday and sunday but not saturday. but thats changed 3 times in the last 3 days, so it looks like if i dont make it as a fisherman, i can just go be a weather man.....


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Broke a few things on my quad yesterday. So I cant fish.......


----------

